# Vector Graphics - Wacom Tablets



## smithy (Apr 3, 2005)

Ah i feel bad for posting a new thread again about wacom tablets but yeah. Sorry but i really would like some help if anyone can help 

All i need to know is would a 6x8 wacom tablet be abit ridicoulous for vector graphics ? Like i know obvsiouly you have to try them out to see what size your most comfortable with but basically im looking at the graphire3 and the intous 3. The graphire3 (6x8) is around the same price as the intous3 (4x5) tablet about a 10-20 dollar difference. I know the capabilities and limitations of both tablets and that most of the intous3's features arent applicable to vector graphics. If i can get away with a graphire3 4x5 tablet that woudl be awesome cause there about 130 bucks (AUD). I would like to expriment with the intous3's features in the corel painter program however if a 6x8 tablet would be the best buy for me theres no way i could get a intous3 then......

I hope i made sense, but any help i can get i really really really do appreciate it !!  

Thanks.


----------



## mseydel (Apr 4, 2005)

Keep in mind that I'm a retoucher, so it's all about the pixels. But I do work in Illustrator sometimes, and cutting clipping paths in Photoshop is sort of like working with vector art. I use the Wacom 6x8 tablets at home and at work, but a few years ago I picked up a Graphire tablet for road use with my iBook. It has half the pressure sensitivity as the Intuos line, but is more than sufficient for vector work, and I've used it extensively with some good results. This digital painting I did about 80% of the work on with the 4x5 Graphire on my G3 iBook 800 while riding on the train to/from work:

http://www.macosx.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=220 

The Intuos 3 is fantastic, but not for everyone. Even if you intend to 'dabble'
with Painter(which, by the way, costs more than the Intuos 3, so it had better be worth it for your needs), you should be more than happy with a Graphire. I'd sell you mine if I wasn't so attached to the little guy.


----------



## smithy (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks for that i actually saw your digital painting before its really good !! Its pretty amazing that you can do that on the computer. Well i consider you as an expert when it comes to tablets so basically would a 4x5 tablet be big enough or shoudl i just get a 6x8. I think i might just get a graphire3 then i can upgrade later.

I read somewhere that sometimes smaller tablets may be to confining and some artsist might have trouble, but yet again i really dunno   . Ive always been drawing but for some reason a 6x8 seems to be better in my view point but then again i could save myself 100 bucks and get a smaller one that can dot he same job ! Im really confused  .... thanks


----------



## Natobasso (Apr 4, 2005)

The designer who sits next to me at my on-site freelance situation uses a tablet (not wacom, but similar) and she swears by it. Once you get used to it, she says you'll wonder how you lived without it.


----------



## mseydel (Apr 4, 2005)

Well, the size of the tablet is all about what you're comfortable with. The first Wacom tablet I used was the ArtZII in a 12x12 format...I loved that thing, and convinced my boss to get one for me for work. Odd thing was that when I wasn't there, it just collected dust--no one could get comfortable with it 'til I showed them how they could use a portion of the 12x12 space as active area. So we bought several 6x8 Intuos tablets when they first came out, and haven't looked back. Out of 100+ retouchers and graphic artists at various sites in my company, I'd say more that 60% use the Wacoms. Get the 4x5...if you feel cramped, you can always pay it forward and get a larger tablet when the prices come down...

that being said, the 6x8 Intuos line have been holding steady at around $300 for about 4+ years...


----------



## smithy (Apr 5, 2005)

Thanks, i am really looking forward to getting a tablet i just really like doing vector graphics and i know it will probly further advance me but im always willing to experiment with it further. I think i might just see how i go i guess probly see what i can afford. 

Thanks again for the help ! i really appreciate it


----------



## RonnieS (Apr 9, 2005)

I used a Wacom 6 x 8 for many years. It is great for vector graphics as well as raster images. If you work in Flash and want to do character animation, it's a nice addition to your arsenal. 
I don't think you can go wrong with the 6x8. I'd buy it and get used to the way it works. It should pay for itself in short order. Then if you decide you want more, you can get a bigger tablet (and a bigger monitor). 

Ronnie


----------



## mseydel (Apr 9, 2005)

Though I haven't tried it yet, Adesso just came out with the CyberTablet 12000. It's a 12x9 with 512 levels of pressure sensitivity(same as the Intuos2) that comes with a 2-button wireless mouse for $169.


www.adesso.com


----------



## smithy (Apr 10, 2005)

Hmmm that adesso one sounds pretty good and if it was us 169 its only 209 aud. I think I might just go with the 6x8 wacom graphire, i think it should suit my purpose.  Thanks again !


----------

